# Visa for non-EU spouse?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

I am a British Citizen married to a non-EU spouse and we are living in Cyprus where we have Resident's Cards. We wish to relocate to Costa del Sol and have been to the Spanish Embassy in Nicosia and have come away with very confusing information about the need for a visa. We understood that an EU Resident's Card did not require a visa but the Embassy says my wife does?

We were told we had to obtain a Certificado de Empadronamiento BUT she said that first we had to go to Spain as tourists, get the Certificate, return to Cyprus and apply for the visa? (Lucky we're not applying from New Zealand!)

Can anyone comment on this requirement, please?

We were also told we need to visit a lawyer to get an Acta de Manifestaciones although she seemed happy that we have a marriage certificate which has been certified (apostilled).

We visited Spain recently and gained entry armed with my wife's Resident's card, passport (Thailand) and marriage certificate without too much eyebrow raising.

All help gratefully received,

Tony.


----------

